# Sea N Sport boats



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

First, let me say that I have enjoyed reading the forum and have learned a good deal from your posts. Thanks for that!

Has anyone had any exposure to Sea N Sport skiffs? I am wondering about the build quality and reputation of these boats. They appear from what I have seen online to be a basic, no-frills, inexpensive boat with some potential but I haven't found any reviews from someone who has seen or used one in the flesh. Just curious ...

TIA


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

First welcome to microskiff.com! 

Gin and Tonic please. ;D

Don't know much about em. Which model are you looking at?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw a 140FS Fisherman on BoatTrader with some decent pictures (much better than the builder's website). They are made in Bradenton, FL and claim to have manufactured over 10k boats so I was hoping someone knew a bit about them.

So ... lime or lemon in that G&T?


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome! I know absolutely nothing about those boats...I am relatively new to the boat scene myself and have spent most of my time out here learning about Gheenoes...I have a 15'6" Classic.

I DO know that I'll have a gin and tonic as well..make it a double...since it's such a beautiful Saturday afternoon in Middle Tennessee and somehow I'm NOT on the water :'( 

oh, almost forgot....lime please.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I've spoke with them before as I almost got one. They have quite a bit of wood in their construction. The company warranties the hull for life, though.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I just cut a 16' up. Totally full of water. The deck had rotted out from the bottom. There was resin on both sides of the deck but no fabric underneath so it flexed and cracked. The boat weighed a ton and was only rated for a 50hp. I'm using the leftover parts like the rear deck and console on my rebuild.


----------

